

How Many Balloons Would It Take to Lift a House? - splat
http://www.slate.com/id/2219775/

======
kingsley_20
In my vast ignorance, I've always wondered why buoyancy isn't a popular
principle of personal air transportation, when it seems to work really well
for water.

